# Baby Virginia Opossums in the pouch



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well Tuesday is carrying babies, i have known for a while but today i got the chance of a picture of a couple just in the pouch and thought i would share it .


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations! Brilliant news!!!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Ah woooow  that's AMAZING

Hopefully there will be some unrelated litters soon so I can get a lil boy for the Phoebster!

Is your Blossum litter trained? Phoebe was doing really well but now refuses point blank to use it!!


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

It is amazing i have been sitting there on and off all afternoon watching her, as for Blossom, yes she is out every night but never does anything all we have had of her is 2 puddles.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is super special!!! Congrats! I *may* be just a TAD jealous


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Are you keeping her in something during the day?

I have been leaving Phoebe just out in my room 24/7 but been thinking about getting a dog crate to try and litter train her form scratch and then start letting her out again. 

Opossum poo/pee smells baaad


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

She comes to work with us most days , and to be honest she does nothing during the day, at night she has the run untill we go to bed then she goes in her dog crate, she will go to the tray in there or the skunks somtimes when she is out, she is very good to be honest.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Yogi and Blossom always use their litter tray, if they are away from it they generally wait till they are back, can only think of a couple of accidents


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Nice stuff....!*

Congrats, you two! Been trying to get across to see you for last few weeks....

And on the poo front.....Puck is generally ok although he had a little accident with hot tea last weekend (scalded his foot -my fault - I was devastated, he is almost fully recovered now) and has done a couple large wees on the windowsill immediately after feeding/drinking (he likes to eat here!) and has weed a few times on the carpet at the end of the settee (pongs there now), very unlike him, really and he does have the run of the living room and conservatory after we go to bed (Im always up till 1 am plus..).
Dont think Puck would take kindly to a crate, now.....

....boy is it quiet without the skunkie kits around!!!!!

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Puck...*

....on another note (soz alfie99 for mini hijack) has anyone noticed the odd noises they make when asleep??

Dave.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new litter :2thumb: How exciting being able to watch them develop - NOT jealous in the slightest :whistling2:


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

It is exciting and i have to watch myself as i dont want to myther her although she is quite tame now.

Blossom is always fed in her crate and goes the toilet after eating befor she is let back out, but does use the skunks try if she is caught short.

I have not noticed any noises from Blossom and she is next to where i sit,might just be puck snoring:lol2:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yes! But only recently lol. She is proper noisy when she sleeps lil grunts, snores and wheezes lol very amusing.

And Phoebe is hopeless using her tray  SHe also isn't gaining weight very well, feels a lil boney to me. Do you guys know what yours weigh to give me a comparison?

x


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I will try and get a weight on blossom for you, how much and what does she eat.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I will weigh Phoebe tomorrow

She usually get's 4 large mushrooms, large handful of leaves (kale is her fave), small amount of dried flowers, 6-8 grapes....then alternate with few chunks of cheese, half a chicken wing or couple tablespoons of cat kibble.

I can't get her to eat any other veg...and yoghurt gives her the squits lol

I don't weigh the food but it takes up the whole of the bottom of a shallow 9" puppy dish.

Rarely has she even eaten all that...grapes and cheese get it first tho!

x


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Weighs in at around (if Ive done it right) just under 1500g........food wise, try to vary it but a little fruit at brekky along with (sometimes) protien consisting of bugs, chicken, whatever is going really, he gets a mouse a week also. Evening he`ll get a good veg mix (cabbage, turnip, swede, sweet potato, cauli, leaves too, broccoli -loves -, radish, occ carrot, kale, sometimes other veg dependant on availability!) along with mushroom (usu just one although he loves em), leaves (dandelion, nasturtium, any other edibles), cat/dog/ferret kibble (only a little and also hide these around living room/conservatory for him to find thru the night after Ive gone to beddybyes, lol, like 1.30 plus, so he gets over a tablespoon easily), a little ricotta, sometimes topped with honey and a little noni juice which he absolutely loves!!!
His evening dish is an animal bowl (ceramic) measures about 1.5" deep and 6.5" accross......and it gets very filled!

Hope that helps....

Dave


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Do you cook the veg Dave?

My scales have decided they arent going to work (digital) but I suspect she is nowhere near 1.5kg...i'd guesstimate nearer 1kg

x


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have not had chance to weigh Blossom today, i have not been able to get her to eat a lot of greens no matter how hard i have tried,she does get protein every day whether that be a chick,mouse or lots of live food, she also get fed 3 times a day with her main meal being of a night, fist meal is fruit and veg with biscuits then fruit and veg and then the last meal fruit and veg plus protein, she also get boiled egg with the shell.
we did try blanching veg for her but she still refused it.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> Do you cook the veg Dave?
> 
> My scales have decided they arent going to work (digital) but I suspect she is nowhere near 1.5kg...i'd guesstimate nearer 1kg
> 
> x


No, never gets cooked.....his protien doesnt either, esp. locusts........jus kiddin`!!!! I normally fairly thinly slice it however, depending what it is.

Weight wise, well maybe he is a bit lardy (ask Steve/Chez, they saw him a few weeks back) and not super slim, like me..............................:whistling2::lol2:

Dave.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I got another look at the babies today, they are now of the teats so should be venturing out of the pouch in the next week or two.
will try and get some pics next time i get a look.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

They are now off the teat and starting to just poke out of the pouch.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Amazing!! 

I want another haha


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

awww cheron they are adorable bless there soooo cute, cant wait till friday lol xx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so so so jealous!!! *lol*


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I caught a glimps of one out on mums side earlier today, as i stopped and looked it gave a yawn then disappeared again.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

alfie99 said:


> They are now off the teat and starting to just poke out of the pouch.
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/attachments/domestic-exotics-classifieds/22156d1284454952t-baby-virginia-opossoms-pict1219.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/attachments/domestic-exotics-classifieds/22157d1284455138t-baby-virginia-opossoms-pict1220.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
How uncomfy must that be..! :lol2:
Very cute tho, congrats


----------



## droopal (May 11, 2010)

Aww, they look really cute, you are so lucky. I am getting a 8 month old male next Tuesday, been waiting for ages to find one, cant wait to bring him home now. Cant wait to see more pictures of them, as they grow up.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Its been great watching them from the first time i felt them in her pouch, thye rae just starting to peer over her side now so wont be long befor they are haveing a good mooch around.
You will ejoy your little fellow when you get him i waited 3 years to get mine.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well i caught this little guy out and about tonight as i went to feed. just managed to geta few pics befor he went back to the pouch.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just a few more pics,


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

alfie99 said:


> Just a few more pics,
> View attachment 22881
> 
> View attachment 22882


 

They are beautiful!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Stop it!!!

LOL they are soo gorgeous


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

They are, just got hold of two one male one female but not sure how many more there are yet.


----------

